# Volunteers wanted for safety drill aboard the new Wightlink cats



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> VOLUNTEERS are wanted for a Maritime Coastguard Agency drill on board Wightlink’s new catamarans on Thursday, from 10am.
> Volunteers, who will help recreate an emergency incident, will be provided with lunch and will receive a free day trip.
> 
> To register, contact Roger Berryman on 023 9285 5435.


http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/sign-up-for-an-emergency-28223.aspx

Good excuse to have a nosey around the new ferries and get them certified too.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

You should run right down there then


----------

